# Marvel vs Capcom 3- Officially Announced



## lionalliance (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2010/apr/17/all-official-marvel-vs-capcom-3-works/#comments
It's official, it's announced :3


----------



## Trinholdt (Apr 17, 2010)

Thread Music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMtWq2kA_nc

On a side note:

YYYYYEEESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2010)

"This will be another 2D fighter â€” gameplay-wise â€” but will be something of a cross between the original Marvel vs. Capcom 2 and Street Fighter 4."
This is a joke, Right?

RIGHT?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 17, 2010)

I hate fighting games, so this doesn't affect me. :V


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 18, 2010)

Will it also be $15 on Xbox Live Arcade? :3


----------



## Runefox (Apr 18, 2010)

It had bloody well *better* be a 2D fighter. >=|


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Guys, The game is already dead.

It's a cross between the original Marvel vs. Capcom 2 and Street Fighter 4


----------



## lionalliance (Apr 18, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> Will it also be $15 on Xbox Live Arcade? :3


It will be a disc-based release.


----------



## lionalliance (Apr 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Guys, The game is already dead.
> 
> It's a cross between the original Marvel vs. Capcom 2 and Street Fighter 4



You have so little faith....


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2010)

Horrible. Creative crossovers are dead.

You people didn't support TvC even. You should all burn.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You people didn't support TvC even. You should all burn.


 And yeah, If you guys are going to say " Hey, I supported TvC! D:" You didn't.

When TvC: CGoH was out in japan, You guys were not hyped, Mainly because you guys keep bitching the same shit over and over again like "It's not coming to north american" It did.

Or the "TvC:UAS is going to be one big fail!" It didn't

In fact, It sold pretty well.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 18, 2010)

The orignal ones were good. Hope this one will be too.
Loved  vs game they had on dreamcast cross fever mode.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 18, 2010)

Imma be pissed if they don't have one planned for Wii... especially considering how much i've spent on them this year. >: (


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Imma be pissed if they don't have one planned for Wii... especially considering how much i've spent on them this year. >: (


 Don't worry, TvC 2 might have a chance.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 18, 2010)

Capcom side, please less Ryu clones, more other Capcom properties (SOMEBODY from Godhand, come oooon).

Marvel side: Deadpool (and Shuma-Gorath again).



> Guys, The game is already dead.
> 
> It's a cross between the original Marvel vs. Capcom 2 and Street Fighter 4


I fail to see how this is a bad thing, and I've played most of the Street Fighters.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2010)

SF4 is bad compared to most of its iterations.


----------



## Myoti (Apr 18, 2010)

> SF4 is bad compared to most of its iterations.


So I've heard, but I still don't frankly see why.

Aside from Third Strike, I've probably had more fun with SF4 than most of the other ones.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2010)

Because unlike Alpha nearly everyone was a returning character.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Myoti said:


> I fail to see how this is a bad thing, and I've played most of the Street Fighters.





Myoti said:


> So I've heard, but I still don't frankly see why.


Shitty music, graphics and overall look.

The roster blows shit.

I don't think anything could save that shitty game.


----------



## Estidel (Apr 18, 2010)

You guys have yet to supply a gameplay reason as to why SFIV sucks, who the hell cares about that aesthetic garbage and who is in it, every playstyle we've ever had in SF is covered by one of the characters.

Edit: Actually I know you're just going to call it a turtle game, but that's really not true at all. Learn your blockstrings, mixups, and how to tick throw.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Estidel said:


> You guys have yet to supply a gameplay reason as to why SFIV sucks, who the hell cares about that aesthetic garbage and who is in it, every playstyle we've ever had in SF is covered by one of the characters.


 No we don't, The game suck cock.



Estidel said:


> Edit: Actually I know you're just going to call it a turtle game, but that's really not true at all. Learn your blockstrings, mixups, and how to tick throw.


Wha?

We weren't going to say anything.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2010)

Characters ARE part of the gameplay.

Focus attacks are piss poor easy to execute and have strange variations as opposed to Parrying.

Ultras.


----------



## Estidel (Apr 18, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Characters ARE part of the gameplay.
> 
> Focus attacks are piss poor easy to execute and have strange variations as opposed to Parrying.
> 
> Ultras.



Fighting games don't need a lot of characters, MvC2 has about 6-7 playable characters, it's still a great game. Ultras are a terrible idea, but you can't say that Chun-Li's super isn't just as bad. Using focus attacks in high level play is actually a lot more difficult as opposed to the incredibly binary nature of parries.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

Estidel said:


> Fighting games don't need a lot of characters


Go tell Ono that. 


Estidel said:


> MvC2 has about 6-7 playable characters.


Wait what?


Estidel said:


> it's still a great game.


 No it not.


----------



## Estidel (Apr 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait what?



Viable characters in MvC2: Cable, Sentinel, Storm, Magneto, Psylocke, Captain Commando, and Cyclops.

Playable means actually playable, not able to be put into a match.


----------



## Rifter (Apr 18, 2010)

Amazing how this subforum can crap up even one of the best game-related announcements in the last few years. Bravo!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 18, 2010)

Because we prefer titles with better stuff than just feeding it to the masses?

God damn it, when Capcom tried a unique/creative crossover, no one bought it. Well, fuck you, masses.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 18, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Because we prefer titles with better stuff than just feeding it to the masses?
> 
> God damn it, when Capcom tried a unique/creative crossover, no one bought it. Well, fuck you, masses.


 Oh BTW, 

Masses = Fratboys/Retards


----------



## Rifter (Apr 18, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Because we prefer titles with better stuff than just feeding it to the masses?
> 
> God damn it, when Capcom tried a unique/creative crossover, no one bought it. Well, fuck you, masses.



So what you're telling me is that western audiences are more excited about a game containing familiar, iconic western characters than one containing strangely designed, unfamiliar Japanese ones? You're right, fuck those guys!

...I'll be over here with the masses shoveling infinite money into Capcom's coffers.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2010)

That doesn't make it any right, however. Said masses don't believe that comics can be mature, know only the characters by name, etc.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 19, 2010)

There better be Deadpool in this game.  All I'm saying.


----------



## Tao (Apr 19, 2010)

This means I'll have to stop play Marvel vs Capcom 2 on my Dreamcast! Blasphemy!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> There better be Deadpool in this game.  All I'm saying.



I'm sure he is - he's Marvel's new milking machine/cash cow.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 19, 2010)

I really hope this is something more in the scope of TvC. I didn't like MvC2, and aside from a few good new characters, it felt seriously rushed and unpolished.

And I want my character themes back, damn it.

Also, there the both of you go again, spewing out opinions without giving any good reasons as to why we should agree, exactly. Saying "This game is shit and you should agree because I said so" is not a good opinion.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I at least gave my opinions to why it sucks. You also pretty much supplemented why I hate MvC2 (lazy character additions).

I kinda lol @ someone saying that "this is one of the best gaming-related news". Probably never played a lot of games.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Apr 19, 2010)

Squee! I <3 MvC2, bought it for Dreamcast and again on PSN, and full disclosure, I'm not a obsessive fighting game fanatic. I can barely beat the arcade game on Hard and I don't think I've won a single match online. I like the game because its fun, easy to pick up, and had a billion characters. Half the fun of that game for me is trying all the odd rosters and the ridiculous moves they can do. One of my favorites has to be the one counter-y sort of move Jill Valentine has where she takes out her pistol and shoots the other guy. In a world of mega hyper beam hadouken beserker barrage blasts, it's funny to see something so conventional. 

MvC3? Sign me up. Team Servbot, go!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 19, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm sure he is - he's Marvel's new milking machine/cash cow.



I've been very cool with that.  Daniel Way's writing has been stellar.  Some of the other stuff is questionable, but that's what happens when you become popular.


----------



## Horrorshow (Apr 19, 2010)

It's mahvel, baybee.

Goddamnit.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 19, 2010)

The rabid fanboyism in this thread is strong!

Seriously guys, it's a game, it's popular, people have fun playing it, and they are eager to see a third installment.  That's all that matters. :/


----------



## Tristan Bunny Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Agh, dammit...

Can we give the Capcom fighting genre a rest already?!

Super Street Fighter IV
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom
Marvel vs. Capcom 3

STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


...I'm still waiting for another Mortal Kombat game... (sniffles...)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2010)

lol I doubt they'd reuse the same sprites, unless of course they'd go lazy and all you dumb nuts would buy it anyway, reusing the old Morrigan sprite and such.



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I've been very cool with that.  Daniel Way's writing has been stellar.  Some of the other stuff is questionable, but that's what happens when you become popular.



Yeah, and now his charm is lost because he's pretty much whored out. =/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I really hope this is something more in the scope of TvC.


It won't happen, Trust me.


Riptor said:


> And I want my character themes back, damn it..


 Again, It won't happen.


Riptor said:


> Also, there the both of you go again, spewing out opinions without giving any good reasons as to why we should agree, exactly. Saying "This game is shit and you should agree because I said so" is not a good opinion.


 Huh?

"It's a cross between the original Marvel vs. Capcom 2 and Street Fighter 4"

Do I have to say anymore?


----------



## Rifter (Apr 19, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, and now his charm is lost because he's pretty much whored out. =/



"If you've heard it, it's already too mainstream for me."


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> The rabid fanboyism in this thread is strong!
> 
> Seriously guys, it's a game, it's popular, people have fun playing it, and they are eager to see a third installment. That's all that matters. :/


 You know you can leave the topic anytime you want.


Tristan Bunny Boy said:


> STOP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh my god, I just had an awful MMX7 flashback.



Tristan Bunny Boy said:


> ...I'm still waiting for another Mortal Kombat game... (sniffles...)


 Oh lol


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 19, 2010)

Rifter said:


> "If you've heard it, it's already too mainstream for me."



You don't visit comic scan forums do you?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh BTW guys, Dante isn't going to be in this game.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Oh BTW guys, Dante isn't going to be in this game.



All right. You got a source on that, or are you just spouting off more statements?

By the way, new trailer. It tells us absolutely nothing, but it looks cool.
http://www.games.net/video/bts/140683/marv...cement-trailer/  It reminds me a lot of Street Fighter 4's look, which I don't find a bad thing.

I'm sure Perverted Impact and Wolfox will be here shortly to give their well-thought, studied opinions on this trailer.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 20, 2010)

That's the bad thing really. SF4 looks were horrible.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh shit, Chris Refield is in this game.  Now I need it cause he's hot! :3 <3 <3 <3!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2010)

Riptor said:


> All right. You got a source on that, or are you just spouting off more statements?


 Dante won't happen most likely. The people behind DMC have some issue with Dante showing up in spinoff/crossovers which is why he hasn't shown up in anything and is most likely why Nero was pitched for TvC.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dante won't happen most likely. The people behind DMC have some issue with Dante showing up in spinoff/crossovers which is why he hasn't shown up in anything and is most likely why Nero was pitched for TvC.



It's possible he could be though.  Take a look at this promotional image for the game: http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/...details-20100419034034722.html?page=mediaFull

Right above Chris Redfield's bicep, it looks like that could be Dante or Nero in the background.  Other characters that look familiar include Chun-Li, Captain America, Deadpool, Rose, Frank West, and Dr. Doom.

EDIT: After further review cause I'm having a nerdgasm over the new trailer, it looks like from other images we'll see Viewtiful Joe, Felicia, Super Skrull, and possibly Thanos.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> It's possible he could be though. Take a look at this promotional image for the game: http://xbox360.ign.com/dor/objects/...details-20100419034034722.html?page=mediaFull
> 
> Right above Chris Redfield's bicep, it looks like that could be Dante or Nero in the background. Other characters that look familiar include Chun-Li, Captain America, Deadpool, Rose, Frank West, and Dr. Doom.


My guess is Nero.

When did Rose have fangs?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> My guess is Nero.
> 
> When did Rose have fangs?



That's true about Rose.  I was using the hair as reference, but with the fangs there, it's more likely Felicia.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That's true about Rose. I was using the hair as reference, but with the fangs there, it's more likely Felicia.


Also, I see cat ears.

I think Ingrid and Guy are in.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Apr 20, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Also, I see cat ears.
> 
> I think Ingrid and Guy are in.



I can't tell from the promotional images if they are.  I'm just going off of initial impressions and what the outlines look like to me.  If I were to guess, with the recent release of Final Fight on XBLA, they'd probably throw Guy in.  Ingrid might be a bit more of a tall order, but then again Capcom only has so many properties and so many times they'll be willing to grab from certain properties to put characters in.  I would have thought we'd see more Lost Planet or even Nathan Spencer from Bionic Commando.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Apr 20, 2010)

WANNA TAKE YOU FOR A RIIIDE


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 20, 2010)

The amount of arguing going on here


maybe its still good I'm playing Capcom vs SNK still :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 20, 2010)

It sounds like Ryu is dubbed, I'm not really liking that, His dub is okay and matches the character but his prounciation is just gross compared to his seiyuu. Characters like Cammy on the other hand should never be left undubbed because her Engrish is disgusting.


----------



## Riptor (May 14, 2010)

Old news on further inspection, pay no attention.


----------



## Lazydabear (May 15, 2010)

Disney bought Marvel a inside jokes are going around if Micky Mouse and Hannah Montana will be in the game fighting for their damn life.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (May 16, 2010)

Lazydabear said:


> Disney bought Marvel a inside jokes are going around if Micky Mouse and Hannah Montana will be in the game fighting for their damn life.



Dude.

Gizmo Duck.  

Make it happen Capcom.


----------



## Lazydabear (May 16, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Dude.
> 
> Gizmo Duck.
> 
> Make it happen Capcom.


 
I agree and Scrooge McDuck.


----------

